# Trivia 11/15



## luckytrim (Nov 15, 2019)

trivia 11/15
DID YOU KNOW...
Yes, there was a real John Chapman who planted thousands of  apple trees on
U.S. soil. But the apples on those trees were much more bitter  than the ones
you’d find in the supermarket today. “Johnny Appleseed” didn’t  expect his
fruits to be eaten whole, but rather made into hard apple  cider.


1. What is the name of the very first Nuclear powered Aircraft  Carrier in
the U.S. Navy Fleet ?
2. Which of the Fifty has the longest border with Canada  ?
(Bonus; Second Longest ??)
3. What is the first name of Jonathan Swift character,  Gulliver ?
4. During WWII, two battleships symbolically mark the  beginning and the end
of the Conflict..... name them...
5. Of which ancient people did Greek historian Herodotus  write: "No virgin
weds till she has slain a man of the enemy"?
6. What ingredient accounts for the light texture and "pouf"  of angel food
cake?
7. For you dinosaurs out there;
What song was on the 'B' side of Elvis Presley's "Hound Dog"  ?
8. When was the first military Draft  (Conscription) put into  effect in the 
USA  ?
(Some States had a Draft off and on to fill their Militias,  but we are after 
a "Nation-wide"
Draft here...)
  a. -  1862
  b. - 1917
  c. - 1941
  d. - 1969

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The singing star, Engelbert Humperdinck, took his name from a  character in
Dickens' 'Bleak House'.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. USS Enterprise
2. Alaska (Michigan)
3. Lemuel
4. USS Arizona and the USS Missouri
5. the Amazons
6. Egg Whites
7. "Don't be Cruel"
8. - a

CRAP !!
Born Arnold George Dorsey in Madras, India, on May 2, 1936, A  self-described
dreamer and loner, Humperdinck dropped out of school at the  age of 15. After
a stint doing National Service in Germany, he began singing in  men's clubs,
but it was a hard way to make a living. Singing under the name  Gerry Dorsey,
Humperdinck scraped by financially. His financial pressures  increased when
he married his wife, Patricia. The couple eventually had four  children
together.

In an attempt to reinvent himself, the performer followed the  advice of his
new
manager, who also oversaw fellow singer Tom Jones. His manager  changed his
name to Engelbert Humperdinck, the same name as the late 19th  century German
composer and creator of the opera Hansel and Gretel


----------

